# Grafischer Installer - Installation von GRUB in root-Part.

## annuzzer

Hi zusammen,

ich benutze Windoof auf hda und verschiedene Linux-Distributionen auf hdb. Gentoo hatte ich vor etwa zwei Jahren mal installiert, war aber (  :Embarassed:  ) von dem Gefrickel bei der manuellen Installation, nicht funktionierender Sound- und Grafikkarte pp. so genervt, dass ich mich relativ schnell wieder verabschiedet habe.

Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit auf Distrowatch von einem inzwischen existierenden grafischen Installer gelesen habe, wuerde ich es gerne noch einmal versuchen, stosse jetzt allerdings relativ frueh auf ein Problem (eigentlich zwei, weil mein deutsches Tastatur-Layout nicht erkannt/uebernommen wird - das ist aber erst mal egal   :Wink:  ):

Bei Schritt 9/17 ("Bootloader") habe ich die Moeglichkeit, einen Bootloader auszuwaehlen, ein Bootlaufwerk und "Extra kernel parameters" anzugeben. Ausserdem gibt es ein Kontrollkaestchen, mit dem ich die Option "Install to MBR" (de)aktivieren kann. Bedeutet die Deaktivierung dieses Kontrollkaestchens, dass GRUB ("automatisch") in die root-Partition geschrieben wird, oder hat das zur Folge, dass GRUB ueberhaupt nicht installiert wird?  Falls Letzteres: gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, an dieser Stelle der Installation oder spaeter die root-Partition als Installationsverzeichnis anzugeben?

In den Foren und bei Google habe ich nachgesehen, aber nichts gefunden. Falls das "Problem" schon irgendwo beantwortet worden ist, waere ich fuer einen Hinweis dankbar. Meine Frage habe ich uebrigens auch im englischsprachigen Forum gepostet. Sollte sie dort beantwortet werden, zeige ich das natuerlich auch hier an (und vice versa, versteht sich).

Besten Dank im voraus...

Ann

----------

## Carlo

Soviel zum graphischen Installer. Mein Tip: Finger weg und die Kommandozeile nutzen.

----------

## annuzzer

@ Carlo:

Danke   :Confused:  ! Dann also wieder zu Fuss...

Ann

----------

## nikaya

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Soviel zum graphischen Installer. Mein Tip: Finger weg und die Kommandozeile nutzen.

 

Ist also immer noch buggy.Ich frage mich warum er beim Release wieder dabei ist.Dieser Thread zeigt mal wieder das gerade weniger erfahrene User geneigt sind den GUI-Installer zu nutzen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für was so ein grafischer Installer gut sein soll, ist mir noch nie einsichtig gewesen. Aber da gibt es ja unendliche Diskussionen drüber. Was mir gefallen würde, wäre ein Installationsscript. Gibt es ja schon, komme jetzt aber nicht auf den Namen. Man modifiziert es genau so, wie man es haben will, startet es und 24 Stunden später ist die Kiste fertig, ohne daß man davor hocken und wieder was eingeben muß.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was mir gefallen würde, wäre ein Installationsscript. Gibt es ja schon, komme jetzt aber nicht auf den Namen. Man modifiziert es genau so, wie man es haben will, startet es und 24 Stunden später ist die Kiste fertig, ohne daß man davor hocken und wieder was eingeben muß.

 

So etwas nennt sich Installer.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Ist also immer noch buggy.Ich frage mich warum er beim Release wieder dabei ist.Dieser Thread zeigt mal wieder das gerade weniger erfahrene User geneigt sind den GUI-Installer zu nutzen.

 

Ja nun, ich habe mich hier schon dazu ausgelassen, werde das aber nicht auf's Tapet bringen, weil ich mir denken kann, daß es in einem Flamewar enden würde (Argumentation "Der Anwender ist schuld, wenn er nicht weiß was er tut." usw.).

----------

## nikaya

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja nun, ich habe mich hier schon dazu ausgelassen, werde das aber nicht auf's Tapet bringen, weil ich mir denken kann, daß es in einem Flamewar enden würde (Argumentation "Der Anwender ist schuld, wenn er nicht weiß was er tut." usw.).

 

Kein Flamewar,aber man sollte mal vernünftig darüber sprechen.

Ich hab's woanders auch schon gesagt:ich habe nicht gegen den GUI-Installer.Er soll nur zuverlässig funktionieren und nicht das System zerschiessen.Ich würde ihn vielleicht auch benutzen falls ich ein System neu aufsetzen müßte um die Sache zu beschleunigen.Aber das Vertrauen ist bei mir schon ziemlich dahin.Da müßten jetzt schon nur positive Rückmeldungen über mehrere Releases kommen damit ich ihn vielleicht mal ausprobiere.

Die Argumentation "Der Anwender ist schuld, wenn er nicht weiß was er tut" trifft auf Gentoo immer irgendwie zu,und darum mag ich ja auch Gentoo:Es gibt mir die Freiheit selber zu entscheiden,nimmt dadurch den Anwender aber auch in die Pflicht für diese Entscheidungen gerade zu stehen und sich halt vorher zu informieren was er da tut.

Zudem wird gerade Neulingen suggeriert:"Hey,Du brauchst Dich nicht mehr mit dem CLI rumschlagen.Nimm den GUI-Installer und alles ist easy."

 *gentoo.de wrote:*   

> Der Gentoo Linux Installer für die x86 und AMD64 Plattformen unterstützt nun einen netzwerklosen Installationsmodus mit einem gradlinigen Konfigurationsinterface, was eine typische Installation schneller und einfacher als je zuvor ermöglicht. Weiterhin beinhaltet der Installer zusätzlichen und verbesserten Code zur Partitionierung, der besser mit existierenden Partitionssetups mit ungewöhnlichen Konfigurationen umgehen kann und eine verbesserte Fehlerbehandlung ermöglicht.

 

Kein Wort von eventuellen Problemen die auftauchen könnten.Ist eigentlich ziemlich untypisch für Gentoo eine so unzuverlässige Software als offizielles Release zu veröffentlichen.Im Portage-tree würde der GUI-Installer niemals als stable markiert werden.Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen als ob die Community als Tester herhalten sollen.

----------

## artbody

Ich selbst bezeichne mich seit 1998 zwar als echten Linuxanhänger

aber nicht als Linuxalleswisser.

Als ich mein erstes Linux , ich glaub so 1994-95, irgend eine suse 3. x ,auf mein damaligen 386er aufgespult habe, da kannte ich dann jeden Chip im Rechner  :Laughing: 

Ok aber für mich brauchbare Software gab's noch nicht viel.

So ein RedHat 5.0 hat mich dann wieder verleitet parallel zu windows95 ein Linux zu fahren.

Win98 hat mich dann dermaßen enttäuscht, dass ich Suse bis zur Version 8.1 benutzte.

Die Installation des Grundsystems mit einem GUI fand ich sinnvoll, weil man eben Zeit spart.. bis hin dass eine ungefähr sinnvolle Config am laufen ist.

Leider haben die Suse Entwickler (Manager der SuseAG - dann Novel) viel zu viele Packete aus ihrer Distribution entfernt, als dass ich das noch für tragbar hielt.Mir wichtigste Punkte waren der 

Enlightenment als WM (diesen Orginal-Source konnte ich nicht compilieren, ohne davor 1000de Änderungen zu machen)

gentoo (dateimanager)

Scite (editor)

Perl Apache Mysql Seamonkey und Openoffice Gimp XV imagemagic....

Also begab ich mich auf die Suche nach einer neuen Distribution

Mandrake 9.x - mit schnellem Wechsel zu Mandrakecooker Entwicklerversion und immer 2 Systeme am laufen...

Jetzt kam auch hier der DirtyDustpoint mit der Umbenennung zu Mandriva.

Seit da kommen immer mehr Bugs und crashes vor, als dass gut ist.

Ein Update hat meist ein mehrtägiges Nacharbeiten der config zur Folge....

So nun bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach einer Distribution welche 

sauber läuft und sich nicht ständig selbst zerschießt.

GENTOO ja schaut mir sinnvoll aus.

also vor mehreren Wochen erster Installationsversuch

naja bin irgendwie bei den zu ladenen Kernelmodulen stehen geblieben und erst mal in Urlaub gefahren.

Mo: Auf gentoo.org news durchgelesen und den Bericht zum neuen grafischen Installer gefunden.

Dachte mir na klasse, wenn die Hardcorelinuxer sowas machen, hat das sicher Hand und Fuß.

 :Rolling Eyes:  aber ich glaub das war wohl ein Griff ins Klo

Ich habe nur folgendes als Grundmeinung

Ein Entwickler ist mit der Materie seines Programmes und dessen Grundconfiguration vertraut. So ist es ihm mit Sicherheit auch ein Leichtes Fehlerroutinen, mögliche Grundconfigs und Abhängigkeiten mit Gui oder Console anzubieten.

Man kann sich Jahrelang mit Linux beschäftigen, ohne wirklich alles zu wissen.

Dies ist bei der komplexitität mit Tendenz exponentiell zu steigen, heute auch schon fast nicht mehr möglich. 

An dieser Stelle sind einfache aber gut durchschaubar und anpassbare Schnittstellen gefragt.

Den Status "einfach" gewinnt hier mit Sicherheit Windows - verliert ihn aber bei gut durchschaubar und anpassbar sofort wieder.

Gentoo scheint mir hier genau das Extrem aus der anderen Perspektieve zu sein

100 Punkte bei gut durchschaubar und anpassbar

aber man muss sich 

mit tiefsten Linuxthemen wie kernel, USE-Flags, Netzwerk, Authmethoden, Systemsicherheit SELinux etc intensiv beschäftigen um auch nur annähernd ein laufendes System zu bekommen.

Für einen Nicht Systementwickler ein nahezu undurchschaubarer Dschungel.

Ein GUI für ne Grundinstallation schreit gerade zu nach einem Muss für 

Webentwickler,Serverbetreiber...Desktopuser

Updates, welche transaktionsmechanismen benutzen sind ein MUSS

Als Admin von mehreren Kunst-Foren und Perlprogrammierer ist ein Update immer mit UnitTest und als Transaktion aufgebaut. If Backup. Neuaufspulen, Test - Ok. then fertig else Backup zurückspulen.

So jetzt sind wir bei der Installation mit GUI von Gentoo

Spagetticode

keinerlei Möglichkeit in den Instalationsprozess einzugreifen.

ein Error während der Instalation hinterlässt nur unbrauchbaren Müll.

Nun ja mit mehreren div. Installationsversuchen, hatte ich dann mal plötzlich ein system, welches lief.

aber wie komme ich auf die Console AltF2 StrgAltF2 ne auch nicht usw

Xorg -configure müsste schon sein, denn 1600 x1200 und nen nv treiber 

startet aber nicht weil ja ein xserver läuft

.... init 5 ne init 3 Runlevel ???

häää was'n das ganz anderst als bei vielen anderen disributionen

hmmm

ok - aber es ist nur der Runlevel mit grafischer Oberläche definiert.

Ok - harte tour xorg.config mit nem error versehen.

x startet nicht und schon habe ich die console.

Linux mal anderst erleben.

Xorg -configuere

.. OK nv  monitor auf 1600x1200

reboot

Nabitte geht doch

Mal ne Frage an den GDM oder XDM KDM Entwickler

Mit welchem Button kommt man eigentlich auf den reinen Konsolemodus

oder genauer in ein Runlevel ohne X

Altere Linuxe hatten das noch.

Ich versuch es heute nochmal mit dem grafischen.

als minisystem ohne schnickschnack.

werde aber soweit möglich mitprotokollieren was das macht.

----------

## Vortex375

Warum regt ihr euch denn alle auf, dass der grafische Installer Mist ist? Ihr sollt ihn ja noch gar nicht benutzen solange der noch experimentell ist.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und außerdem:

 *Quote:*   

> mit tiefsten Linuxthemen wie kernel, USE-Flags, Netzwerk, Authmethoden, Systemsicherheit SELinux etc intensiv beschäftigen um auch nur annähernd ein laufendes System zu bekommen. 

 

Völliger Blödsinn. Ich benutze Gentoo (und Linux überhaupt) seit etwas über einem Jahr und von SELinux hab ich noch nicht mal gehört. Und was für Authmethoden mein System benutzt weiß ich auch nicht - wozu auch, es funktioniert ja out-of-the-box und ich verspüre keinen Drang da was rumzubasteln (aber es ist doch cool, dass die Leute die da gerne basteln/konfigurieren wollen das auch können  :Very Happy:  ).

Wenn du keinen kernel basteln willst dann nimm halt ne andere Distribution, die dir schon einen vorkompilierten kernel mitliefert (oder benutz genkernel, auch wenn das nicht vollautomatisch funktioniert). Mit USE-Flags musst du dich nicht auseinandersetzen, bei der Systeminstallation hatte ich damals noch keine Ahnung, dass es sowas gibt oder wozu es gut sein soll (ich les nicht so gern Dokus  :Embarassed:  ). Mein System lief trotzdem. USE-Flags sind ja im Prinzip dafür da um dir das Leben einfacher zum machen - damit du dein System optimal an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen kannst anstatt einfach nur die Standardconfig zu verwenden.

 *Quote:*   

> Mal ne Frage an den GDM oder XDM KDM Entwickler
> 
> Mit welchem Button kommt man eigentlich auf den reinen Konsolemodus
> 
> oder genauer in ein Runlevel ohne X
> ...

 

Huh? Normalerweise wird doch bei der Installation gar kein X mit draufgemacht. Ich musste den nachher auf dem laufenden System noch nachinstallieren. Wenn du X nicht willst kannst du ihn ja mit "rc-update" wieder aus dem runlevel rauswerfen.

Und bei kdm drückst du auf "Menu" und dann "Console Login" und schon ist der X-Server weg und du hast nurnoch ne konsole.

----------

## dave87

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum regt ihr euch denn alle auf, dass der grafische Installer Mist ist? Ihr sollt ihn ja noch gar nicht benutzen solange der noch experimentell ist. 
> 
> 

 

*Zustimm*

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Huh? Normalerweise wird doch bei der Installation gar kein X mit draufgemacht. Ich musste den nachher auf dem laufenden System noch nachinstallieren. Wenn du X nicht willst kannst du ihn ja mit "rc-update" wieder aus dem runlevel rauswerfen.

 

Ich erinner mich zwar nimmer sooo genau an meine letzte Install, aber man muss doch xdm erstmal manuell mit rc-update hinzufügen oder?

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Und bei kdm drückst du auf "Menu" und dann "Console Login" und schon ist der X-Server weg und du hast nurnoch ne konsole.

 

Müsste auch per /etc/init.d/xdm stop gehen, falls du kein kdm nutzt und keinen Consolebutton findest.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber man muss sich
> 
> mit tiefsten Linuxthemen wie kernel, USE-Flags, Netzwerk, Authmethoden, Systemsicherheit SELinux etc intensiv beschäftigen um auch nur annähernd ein laufendes System zu bekommen.
> ...

 

Was hat Systemsicherheit mit einem laufendem System zu tun? Klar, auf nem Server ist es ziemlich wichtig, aber was kümmert mich z.Bsp. auf nem PC ohne LAN/Internet ob mein System sicher ist (und trotzdem kann dieser PC super laufen).

Zum Kernel: Am Anfang würd ich erstmal genkernel nutzen (Nutze ich trotz min. 4 Gentoo Installationen immernoch bei jeder, und passe den Kernel dann erst wenn alles läuft an), und zur Genkernelbenutzung braucht man nicht gerade der Kernelguru sein.  :Smile: 

Zu Netzwerk: Was is daran ein "tiefstes Linuxthema"? Imho muss man jedem System doch sagen wie es sich zu verbinden hat. Der Unterschied is doch nur das man halt Editor+Configdateien statt ner GUI nutzt (Obwohl in portage sicher auch GUI-Netzwerkconfigprogramme sind)

Zu SELinux, Authmethoden: Da stimm ich Vortex375 absolut zu  *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> ...und von SELinux hab ich noch nicht mal gehört. Und was für Authmethoden mein System benutzt weiß ich auch nicht - wozu auch, es funktioniert ja out-of-the-box und ich verspüre keinen Drang da was rumzubasteln (aber es ist doch cool, dass die Leute die da gerne basteln/konfigurieren wollen das auch können  ). 

 

----------

## nikaya

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Warum regt ihr euch denn alle auf, dass der grafische Installer Mist ist? Ihr sollt ihn ja noch gar nicht benutzen solange der noch experimentell ist. 
> 
> 

 

Davon dass er experimentell ist steht nirgendwo etwas,im Gegenteil:Es wird suggeriert das eine Gentoo-Installation nun ein Kinderspiel ist.

Und der klassische GUI-Installer-Benutzer ist nunmal der Gentoo-Neuling,der sich vorher nicht in den Foren informiert was bei Gentoo im Moment so abläuft.

----------

## artbody

 *Quote:*   

> Und der klassische GUI-Installer-Benutzer ist nunmal der Gentoo-Neuling

 

Danke und stimmt ja auch in der Art.

Von manchen Distributionen wird man eben verwöhnt.

Aber wie ich oben bereits anklingen ließ muss man mit den Distributionen  ja nicht zufrieden sein.

Das war einer der Gründe warum ich Gentoo mal testen wollte.

Beim Grafischen Installer kann man Xorg und gnome mit angeben.

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass ich die grafische Oberfläche nicht will, sondern daß zum Xorg configurieren der xserver aus sein muss.

Dazu muss man also auf console sein.

Da der Installer aber kein runlevel ohne X anbietet - obige Methode klappt.

Als Gentoo Neuling hat man erst mal das Problem überhaupt das Runlevel zu finden

init 3 ist z.B bei vielen Systemen dann Console mit Netzwerk..

init 5 Xorg - gdm...

/etc/init.d/xdm start stop...hat net gefunzt.

Wenn du keine Ahnung von SELinux hast, brauchst du das sicher auch nicht.

Info : Es handelt sich dabei um ein Sicherheitskonzept für Linux, welche von der NSA als OpenSource freigegeben wurde und bereits im Kernel als Modul eingang gefunden hat.

Man muss allerdings ein paar Abhängigkeiten anpassen und die entsprechenden Regeln einbringen.

Ergebnis bei guter Einstellung ist ein sehr sicheres Mehrbenutzersystem.

Nun für ein System, welches

Fileserver

Webserver,

Development für Webanwendung

und Arbeitsrechner ist,

sollte so manches einfach tun.

Je mehr man dabei selbst Zeit investieren muss umso unhandlicher wird alles.

Mir jetzt Windoof anzuraten wäre Quatsch, denn da fehlt gut durchschaubar und anpassbar 

und mit Suse oder ähnlichen Distribs zu kommen, das ist was für reine Server oder Winumsteigler mit kde als Desktop.

----------

## firefly

die gentoo live-cd kann man auch ohne X starten. Wenn ich mich nicht teusche heißt die boot-option "nox" oder so ähnlich.

----------

## dave87

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die gentoo live-cd kann man auch ohne X starten. Wenn ich mich nicht teusche heißt die boot-option "nox" oder so ähnlich.

 

Dann kann man sogar nach Handbuch ne Non-Installer-Install machen, auch wenn man stage3 und portage-snapshot extra laden muss.

Zu meinem Tipp mit /etc/init.d/xdm stop: Ich ging davon aus das du von einem fertig Installiertem Gentoo sprichst. 

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je mehr man dabei selbst Zeit investieren muss umso unhandlicher wird alles.
> 
> Mir jetzt Windoof anzuraten wäre Quatsch, denn da fehlt gut durchschaubar und anpassbar
> ...

 

Naja Gentoo ist nicht gerade die Distri die man in 5 min installiert hat, man sollte schon ein bisschen Zeit mitbringen imho, nicht nur wegen dem kompilieren, auch das Konfigurieren u.a. (Wo is welche Datei, was muss da rein, etc...).

----------

## artbody

War mir schon klar, daß man Gentoo nicht in ein paar Minuten installiert.

Allerdings hab ich schon aus Testgründen versucht das mit dem grafischen zu machen.

Fazit nach ein paar Wochen mit dem Gentoo ist nun, daß hätte ich mehr Ahnung von den Gentoointernas gehabt, ich es sicher auch reibungsloser mit dem grafischen hinbekommen hätte.

 :Laughing: 

Wo welche Dateien usw sind, ist mir von der Fehlersuche z.B. 2 Jahre Mandrake Cooker schon bekannt gewesen.

Leider ist bei jedem Linux vieles immer ein bisschen anderst, aber im Groben und Ganzen recht gut gegliedert

Desweiteren war mein erstes Linux Suse 3.x oder 4.0 weiß gar nicht mehr so genau auch recht aufwendig.

Eine Taschenlampe und Lupe um die passenden Chips z.B. für serielle Schnitstelle.. zu finden..

Kernel compilieren... aber es lief nach einer Woche immmer so ein zwei Stunden doch fehlerfrei.

Jetzt nach ein paar Tagen auf Gentoo

muss ich sagen, dass ich richtig froh bin,  mir die Zeit zum Installieren und zur Konfiguration, genommen zu haben.

Zwei wichtige Punkte haben mich überzeugt

Erstens werden keine /etc/*conf einfach überschrieben. Es gibt gute tools um die Änderungen der neuen configs  mit den alten abzugleichen ....

Zweitens 

Updates sind kontinuierlich und nicht einmal pro * (Quartal Halbjahr oder wie nun bei Mandrive Jählich) mit anschließendem "Warum tut das alles nicht mehr so wie es soll..".

Letzterer Punkt hat mich schon unzählige Stunden gekostet.

Somit mache ich lieber regelmaßig ein update und hab ab und zu ein bisschen Arbeit als gleich vor einem rießen Berg zu stehen.

Der Faktor Zeit beim System kompilieren z.B. emerge -e world beträgt bei meiner Maschine gerade 12 Stunden.

Also abends starten und morgends fertig  :Laughing: 

----------

